# Building our Brand and labels



## clownfsh (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been informed by a few marketers that having our Brand label on our shirts is Not necessary when selling to small boutiques, or online. We are trying to build brand recognition, and I feel that bigger companies will not consider ordering from us if we do not have labels on our shirts. Any feedback from retailers and or Licensees would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No better way to build brand recognition than to have your own labels in your shirts. Don't listen to the marketers. Put your labels in all your shirts, regardless where they are being sold.


----------



## OMGCowgirl (Aug 16, 2012)

As an apparel line, I have often questioned the need myself. But then I think about the cost involved and of all the marketing and advertising, it's the cheapest and most fulfilling that I've done yet.

If you're just selling "shirts" without a real brand in mind then no - not necessary. But if it's your apparel line and you're already thinking of getting them in retail stores, then YES do it - and do it as soon as you can afford to do it!


----------

